# C&C - Lowest Point on Earth - Dead Sea HDR



## BZSPhotography (Mar 18, 2012)

All comments and criticism welcome, first HDR


----------



## BZSPhotography (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone??


----------



## K8-90 (Mar 19, 2012)

I quite like it, but the horizon is very off, so try fixing that and repost


----------



## BZSPhotography (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok thanks, ill see what i can do with it. in the meantime, any other comments and criticisms?


----------



## Bynx (Mar 19, 2012)

I like it. How many shots did you take?


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the exposure can be a little more, brighter I mean.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Mar 19, 2012)

@Bynx

I took three shots, one at -2 one at 0 and another at +@2 

@molested cow

And I'm working on the horizon, ill see how much more exposure it can handle as well.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 19, 2012)

comp wise might of rotated left to include more leading line path / shore and more of the huge clouds.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've recently been getting comments that i have a HUGE watermark, so i made it a bit smaller. is it good now?


----------



## BZSPhotography (Mar 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## K8-90 (Mar 20, 2012)

Watermark seems fine to me, it's a decent size and in the right place ( doesn't take away from the shot).


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 21, 2012)

As noted I would level the horizon.
The rocky shore seems too dark to me.  Perhaps using one of the more exposed photos and brushing it in with photoshop layers would lighten it.
The first post on the right and left in the foreground grab my eye too much as they are so dominant.  Perhaps use the healing brush in photoshop to take out these two posts.
Also what is that dark vertical panel in the mid foreground?


----------



## Bynx (Mar 21, 2012)

That vertical panel might be a shower. Coming out of the dead sea is not like coming out of any other water. There is an oily feeling due to the heavy saturation of salt. So to get rid of the salt there are showers along the beach.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 25, 2012)

Nobody likes watermarks, and if they really wanted to steal your image they could VERY EASILY just crop right over it.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 25, 2012)

I really like it. Really a nice composition with striking colors. The tilted horizon really needs to be addressed, which is a very easy fix. What I don't like is the large watermark. No need for one to start with, but if you feel it necessary, make is smaller and move it to a lower corner.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks all, love the C&C's !!


----------

